# March 2009 Acquisitions



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

These were actually purchased yesterday, but what the heck. We made another day trip to Oxford for shopping and food. It was a successful one to say the least.










- Hardwick seersucker suit, Landry's
- Pantherella spring socks, Landry's
- Hanauer bow, Landry's
- 2 new pairs of Sebago boat shoes (no, I didn't buy one of each color), Landry's
- Crazy striped shorts, Hinton and Hinton warehouse sale
- Celery green seersucker trousers, Hinton and Hinton warehouse sale

The irony of all this is the below picture of my home, taken this morning. All these spring clothes, and I wake up to 5 inches of snow on the first day of March in Mississippi!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice looking house.....oh and great clothes too!


----------



## Memphis88 (Sep 10, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> These were actually purchased yesterday, but what the heck. We made another day trip to Oxford for shopping and food. It was a successful one to say the least.
> 
> The irony of all this is the below picture of my home, taken this morning. All these spring clothes, and I wake up to 5 inches of snow on the first day of March in Mississippi!


Nice Haul! It would snow on a Saturday when there's no chance of me missing class because of it. It was 72 degrees here a few days ago and 5 inches of snow yesterday. Gotta love Memphis weather.


----------



## wwscott (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice purchase on the shorts. I went to school at Ole Miss and used to work at Hinton and Hinton. Do they have their warehouse sale in the store or somewhere else?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know what it means but it was two bucks.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

wwscott said:


> Nice purchase on the shorts. I went to school at Ole Miss and used to work at Hinton and Hinton. Do they have their warehouse sale in the store or somewhere else?


It's always somewhere else. It's not a very spacious store, so I guess they can't fit new stuff and clearance. Last year it was across the square close to Ajax. This year it was on Lamar, 2 stores past Pearl Street Pasta. I think it was open from October to yesterday.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

BB Warehouse Sale









BB Warehouse Sale









BB Warehouse Sale









RRL Polo Tweed (Patch pockets all around...)

























This year's bespoke purchase (Ercole's...picked up yesterday AM...so technically Feb - as well as all the BB stuff) I think I need to take it back so he can fix the back by the arm holes...thoughts?









Santy Clause Tie from BB (not the Warehouse sale but on sale)









American Living Ties, $4.97 each...sweet. They're on top of my NY Ranger's Season Subscriber family gift recieved yesterday...lovely fleece blanket, nice and soft, just like the team.

Best thing is that nothing here required alterations...amazing to get three SJ's OTR and have them fit just the way I like!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow rg, great haul. Good thing I don't live in NY because I'd be broke.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Wow rg, great haul. Good thing I don't live in NY because I'd be broke.


Like me! 

Generous tax refund this year that the wife gave me some discretionary funds from! Woohoo!


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

rgrossicone said:


> Generous tax refund this year that the wife gave me some discretionary funds from! Woohoo!


Curse you RG!!! I think we owe every freakin year. No matter how much I tweak the amount taken from my paycheck, we always owe several hundred to Uncle Sam.


----------



## Danny (Mar 24, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> I don't know what it means but it was two bucks.


Think this is a reference to TJ Hooker?

Hmmm...that is an intriguing little item.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

nolan50410 said:


> Curse you RG!!! I think we owe every freakin year. No matter how much I tweak the amount taken from my paycheck, we always owe several hundred to Uncle Sam.


That does stink...a lot of people get on me because my wife and I are very conservative with our paperwork, to ensure a nice chunk this time of year. They call it an interest free loan to the gov't, but it enables me to shop a bit this time of year.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Like me!
> 
> Generous tax refund this year that the wife gave me some discretionary funds from! Woohoo!


I got a good one this year too, but it's going in savings. Although I'm thinking on getting a khaki suit from J Crew, just waiting for a coupon code.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I took advantage of the 20% off LE keeps sending out & bought two OCBDs (one of which is the non-iron pink uni stripe) and a polo to see how I like them. The sizing on their polos seems to have changed again, this time for the better, since a XL is no longer halfway to my knees.

Brian


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

- Crazy striped shorts, Hinton and Hinton warehouse sale

I really like these, I think it's the colors. I wish the warehouse sale was going on when I was there.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

*Lenten Discipline*

I envy all of you. My 40 days of refrain began last week on Ash Wednesday. Sigh. . .


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Danny said:


> Think this is a reference to TJ Hooker?
> 
> Hmmm...that is an intriguing little item.


As I recall, the show did occupy the 8:00 pm time slot...wonder if William Shatner is a forum member?


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

clemsontiger said:


> - Crazy striped shorts, Hinton and Hinton warehouse sale
> 
> I really like these, I think it's the colors. I wish the warehouse sale was going on when I was there.


The warehouse sale has been open since October and I believe this past Saturday was the last day. When you walk out of Landry's, if you headed right (away from the square) it would be the 4th store down. There weren't any big signs or anything. It was just one of those things that you had to know was there. You really didn't miss much. Those striped shorts are easily 4 years old, and they smell like it.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

nolan50410 said:


> The warehouse sale has been open since October and I believe this past Saturday was the last day. When you walk out of Landry's, if you headed right (away from the square) it would be the 4th store down. There weren't any big signs or anything. It was just one of those things that you had to know was there. You really didn't miss much. Those striped shorts are easily 4 years old, and they smell like it.


It would have been nice if they had informed me when I visited the store.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Just received my db navy blazer with brass buttons from a fellow AAAC member.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

From the online J Crew sale, vintage cords and 5-pocket white pants:


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Mannix said:


> Just received my db navy blazer with brass buttons from a fellow AAAC member.


Some pics would be saweeeeet!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Some pics would be saweeeeet!


Here you go:










Obviously I didn't wear it today because I received it today, but I put it on in place of the chunky knit camel cardigan I was wearing.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice fit Mannix! Looks great, enjoy it!


----------



## Dashing1 (Feb 27, 2007)

AlanC said:


> From the online J Crew sale, vintage cords and 5-pocket white pants:


Showin' off the new, svelte waist size Alan? Good work! Keep it up!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

rgrossicone said:


> Very nice fit Mannix! Looks great, enjoy it!


Thank you! And believe me I will enjoy it!


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

*When It Rains It Pours (Sportcoats)*

My two Booksters arrived today, and they're spectacular!


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow, more terrific sportcoats for rg! I'm quite jealous at this point.


----------



## dandypauper (Jun 10, 2007)

These arrived today. I'm a sucker for the JCrew outlet (and not really reg JCrew prices or any other outlet's selections) but I'm a city guy. My very patient dad called me from the road and picked these up and sent 'em.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

dandypauper said:


> These arrived today. I'm a sucker for the JCrew outlet (and not really reg JCrew prices or any other outlet's selections) but I'm a city guy. My very patient dad called me from the road and picked these up and sent 'em.


Nice stuff and a great dad. :icon_smile:


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

The thrift stores were generous this past weekend. It was a bounty of mostly blue ties, all in the $3 range. At that price I couldn't really say no because I was getting so much in blue. None of the ties are BB or Press. Most are LE, Boston Trader, Rooster, Woodward, and some w/o brands. Also pictured an Orvis ocbd. Not pictured is a navy J Press 3/2 sack suit that's currently at the cleaners. Kind of the holy grail of thrifting--finding a great suit, in your size, that's in great shape.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

Great Ebay find. My first cardigan. Falcarragh.

I plan to take it to the cleaners. Any advice on cleaning it?


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry. I am so excited about my recent purchase, that I decided to post stock pics before they arrive.

Crockett & Jones for BB Black Fleece Saddle Shoe. They are nubuck with a shell cordovan strap. Looking forward to wearing these during the spring/summer. I will post actual pics when they arrive.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

clemsontiger said:


> Great Ebay find. My first cardigan. Falcarragh.
> 
> I plan to take it to the cleaners. Any advice on cleaning it?


Very nice! It's your first cardigan...and it won't be your last. I handwash most of my sweaters no matter what they're made out of. The only one I dry clean is a hand knit chunky wool shawl collared cardigan.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Two bucks for these, which fit. (!)

They definitely need a new undercarriage. I wonder if the funky sole shape will be a problem for NuShoe?

(And check out the adjustable shoe trees.)

Anybody know anything about these?


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Two bucks for these, which fit. (!)
> 
> They definitely need a new undercarriage. I wonder if the funky sole shape will be a problem for NuShoe?
> 
> ...


Those are very cool vintage shoes. I think Johston & Murphy acquired Frank Bros. at one point. I would say that those soles have tons of life left in them.

I see a lot of vintage shoes. I would put a lot of leather conditioner on them, but in *very very* small applications at a time. Those spade soles are really nice. They look like they were originally channel soles & are goodyear welted. That only comes in $600+ shoes now.

Is the sizing info handwritten? If so, those may be the predecessors to J&M's handmade line. The soles are very similar.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

rebel222 said:


> Those are very cool vintage shoes. I think Johston & Murphy acquired Frank Bros. at one point. I would say that those soles have tons of life left in them.
> 
> I see a lot of vintage shoes. I would put a lot of leather conditioner on them, but in *very very* small applications at a time. Those spade soles are really nice. They look like they were originally channel soles & are goodyear welted. That only comes in $600+ shoes now.
> 
> Is the sizing info handwritten? If so, those may be the predecessors to J&M's handmade line. The soles are very similar.


Sizing info is handwritten and barely legible at this point. The soles are pretty worn, more than is obvious in the photo, and the heels are very worn - something will have to be done there.

Thanks!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^*Patrick*, I dig those vintage shoe trees. Good score.

*clemsontiger* , I love that cardigan. Wear it in good health.

*rgrossicone*, fantastic sportcoats. Keep them safe!

*Mannix*, great haul as usual.

I went a _little_ crazy in the last 2-3 weeks. Got a bunch of items, and worse, I am planning more hauls later in the month. I definitely have a shoe problem after joining AAAC. Righnow I am suffering from shell addiction. The only cure seems to be buying more. My shoe collection is growing and so is my style 


Unlined #6 shell from Ron Rider. He is not going to make them and they are on right now on Francos. These fit very differently (and dare I say, better) than alden 986, and look very classy. The #6 color is amazing, not quite alden cigar but in the same family. Looks great with both casual and dress pants.

LL Bean handsewn boatshoes ... much better than sperrys. I ordered them in early Feb and forgot about them ... finally got them this week.

I also have bought for a pair of footjoy NST bluchers (factory seconds) from golflocker, thanks to Patrick. Eagerly awaiting these - if they look anything like this pic from Patrick, I will be extremely happy.

I have bought (and returned) a pair of Bass gilman weejuns (good leather for a change, but way, way too lose in the heels for me). Still looking for a pair of cheap brown loafers for very casual wear. Might try sebagos.

I bought a bunch of from the ben silver outlet (had a promo code from a friend who get their catalog). At about $10 with the code, these are slightly expensive for me, but these argyles are exactly what I was looking for. I usually wear GAP cotton socks in various patterns and I think people underestimate them. If you get them on a sale, they cost less than $3 per pair and they come in a variety of colors and patterns and last decently long.

Also, my J Press sale shirts that I wrote about here arrived today - I placed the order on the 13th of February. They look great as most items from J Press, but I have learnt to be patient with J Press online orders. They go immediately into my shirt rotation 

 Three cotton sweaters from Lands' End overstock.

What do you guys think about the Rider penny loaders?


----------



## dshell (Mar 17, 2007)

rebel222 said:


> I would put a lot of leather conditioner on them, but in *very very* small applications at a time.


Could you elaborate on this? I'm missing the point about why individual application size matters.


----------



## rebel222 (Aug 20, 2008)

dshell said:


> Could you elaborate on this? I'm missing the point about why individual application size matters.


I see a lot a vintage & dried out shoes. I have accidentally put too much conditioner on at a time. If the leather is extremely dried out it will absorb the conditioner very fast, and the "layers" of leather will separate. The next time your walk or crease the shoes it will rip. I don't know the technical terms, but I have seen it happen. Let me know if this doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Srivats, nice purchases and btw I really like those Rider penny loafers.


----------



## clemsontiger (Jun 9, 2007)

srivats said:


> I bought a bunch of from the ben silver outlet (had a promo code from a friend who get their catalog). At about $10 with the code, these are slightly expensive for me, but these argyles are exactly what I was looking for. I usually wear GAP cotton socks in various patterns and I think people underestimate them. If you get them on a sale, they cost less than $3 per pair and they come in a variety of colors and patterns and last decently long.


I just bought a couple of these at the regular sale price. What code from the catalog was it?

Also you're right the GAP ones are a pretty great deal. While they certainly don't breath as well as BB/BS argyles they do stay up a lot better.

Here is one of my favorite pairs:


Kent Wang said:


> https://imageshack.us/


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Mannix, thanks for the comments. I really like them too.



clemsontiger said:


> I just bought a couple of these at the regular sale price. What code from the catalog was it?


I will PM you the code if I can find it. I have it on my desk somewhere. My friend just passed it on and said he got it from the catalog. His company has some sort of a deal with Ben Silver, so maybe he gave me that code ... not sure ...


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*cheap argyles*



clemsontiger said:


> Also you're right the GAP ones are a pretty great deal. While they certainly don't breath as well as BB/BS argyles they do stay up a lot better.


I just came across two packs of George argyles at Walmart the other day. I picked up a pack to see how I liked them. They're not too bad, worth the price, I think. They have a khaki and (I think) a dark brown. I'm going to pick up the dark browns soon. Not Ben Silver, but good everyday socks that you don't have to worry about.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Picked these up from a local thrift store today.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Bass loafers on deep clearance, sweater vest ($9.99), wool sweater ($7.99) and the light blue OCBD ($13). Made out pretty good yesterday...


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

That's a fabulous sweater. Unless it smells or has stains, I wouldn't clean it. I used to clean every used garment I obtained, which is to say the better part of my wardrobe, but no longer do so. Part of that is not being able to find a decent dry cleaner. Also, that even the best of cleaning stresses fabrics/yarns. Understand the need to cleanse whatever prior user had the item. Personal preference, I'll risk cooties.



clemsontiger said:


> Great Ebay find. My first cardigan. Falcarragh.
> 
> I plan to take it to the cleaners. Any advice on cleaning it?


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

*Plaid BB "346" sport coat*

This was actually purchased a while ago from a thrift store with a substantial coffee stain and a blown seam in the back but I just got it back from the dry-cleaner's and tailor last week. I think the tie works but a white shirt would probably be better.














































The material is kind of rough and very light. Is it Madras, maybe? How would I tell?

I think I paid $5.00 for it plus $30 for the tailor and dry-cleaners = $35


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

^ I'll disagree re: the tie. It's too busy. Great jacket, though.


----------



## Acacian (Jul 10, 2007)

*From this weekend...*

Not super unique, but I picked up some staples this weekend - shirt and tie from J. Press and belts from Vineyard Vines.


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

wnh said:


> ^ I'll disagree re: the tie. It's too busy. Great jacket, though.


You're probably right, though I'll probably never actually wear a tie with it. What kind of tie do you think might work?


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

I got a pair of Nautica khakis off the Bay. The price was great (NWT for 9.99), they are as soft as can be, and look to be well made: we'll see how long they last, though my clothes never really wear out. They immediately became my favourite pair. If only they were made at home.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Jazzer said:


> You're probably right, though I'll probably never actually wear a tie with it. What kind of tie do you think might work?


I'd probably do a red and blue stripe with no white at all, like this:

Or

Or perhaps



I'm guessing that because the gold in the coat only shows up in the close-up pictures, the tie actually looks a bit better in person than it does here.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Finally..a pair of AngloAmerican model #406 eyeglass frames ( in Tortoise) that fit my face. That fixed nose bridge can make it difficult. Now it's off to the lab for fitting w/prescription lenses!


----------



## Jazzer (Jan 21, 2009)

Miket61 said:


> I'd probably do a red and blue stripe with no white at all, like this:
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


Thanks for this! I actually have a red bow-tie just like the second link but with smaller, more gold dots. Maybe I'll try that.

I agree about the yellow and the picture, but it's still probably too busy.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Jazzer said:


> You're probably right, though I'll probably never actually wear a tie with it. What kind of tie do you think might work?


Miket61 nailed it. A simple navy emblematic would look great, too.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Bergdorf Goodman burgandy cords, BNWT for only $15


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

*Mannix*, great price on the cords. From the bay?

*Acacian*, the basics always look good 

*Jazzer*, I like that sportcoat. Wear it in good heath.

After a lot of thought over the past few months, I placed an order for a Mercer shirt today. Been talking to David and we finally decided on sizing. This is going to be a plain white shirt to see if everything is OK. I really, really like some of the fabrics they have on the website. David has been amazing to talk to.

I will probably be buying a few short sleeve shirts (I know, I know, not trad, but I like them for the peak summer wear) and some full sleeves from David later on if things go as planned.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

srivats said:


> *Mannix*, great price on the cords. From the bay?
> 
> *Acacian*, the basics always look good
> 
> ...


Yes, they are from ebay. I've been looking for this color for a while now...finally found them and for a great price too.


----------



## Wrenkin (May 4, 2008)

I purchased the J. Press blackwatch pants during their recent 70% off sale, and they arrived yesterday. I don't know if I had specifically requested shipping by USPS last time I ordered, but this time it was sent by UPS Ground, which is the absolute worst case scenario when shipping to Canada. With the absurd brokerage fee tacked on, the US$55 pants became C$140, before hemming.

That said, despite the inconvenience of ordering from them, I'm never less than satisfied with the product itself.

I also bought some gloves from Chester Jefferies on sale. At least there is no possibility of those being shipping by ground.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm not feeling very stimulated. This month I bought a bunch of SmartWool socks from STP which were next to nothing with a couple of promos; Wigwam socks from Saperstein's in Millerton, N.Y.; thrifted shoes and lapel pin, $4 total; thrifted Brooksgate tie and and pink short-sleeve LE shirt, $2.50; a couple of pairs of shoes to replace the holes left when I purged the ones that didn't fit but I stupidly hung on to for years in case my feet grew.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I've found some great, but boring thrift deals (i.e. nice BB and Polo white OCBDs for a couple bucks each).

I've also found a bunch of really good deals on ebay recently, using my "enter a really low bid and hope you're not outbid method".


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Thom Browne's Schooldays said:


> I've also found a bunch of really good deals on ebay recently, using my "enter a really low bid and hope you're not outbid method".


That's my method, and the only one that really makes any sense.

Although I would add the corollary, "And if I am outbid, tough. Didn't need it anyway."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Last week I purchased these *Dack's "Stormont"* bluchers, in brown with double soles. The fit is really generous and they're probably the most comfortable lace-ups I've ever bought. They were on sale, of course, and I'm perfectly happy to pick up a pair of Cheaney shoes for CAD$453 total. Sorry about the out-of-focus photos.

https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stormont1.jpg
https://img9.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stormont2.jpg


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^ enjoy wearing your B&H!


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

^^ DD, I love the color on those shoes. The price is great too! I hope you get a long life out of them


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

mcarthur said:


> ^ enjoy wearing your B&H!


Benson & Hedges?


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> Benson & Hedges?


Big & Heavy


----------



## Cardcaptor Charlie (Jul 7, 2008)

Chester Jefferies tan hogskin gloves lined with red silk:


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Chester Jefferies tan hogskin gloves lined with red silk:


Those are pretty trippy gloves, but they're super cool.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Cardcaptor Charlie said:


> Chester Jefferies tan hogskin gloves lined with red silk:


Fantastic. I've wanted a pair of tan hogskin gloves ever since I saw a great well-worn pair pictured in Bernhard Roetzel's book.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Just yesterday the Fed-Ex guy dropped off three of BB's original, must be ironed, OCBD's (two white, one blue). Still waiting on a Madras shirt (long sleeve...yes!) that was part of the order.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

The Targets in my area seem to be getting rid of some of their Merona (house brand) ties. Many of these are in styles appreciated by members of this forum (repp, etc.) with approx. 3" width. Though not the highest quality ties, they are, at least, 100% silk. I purchased a black watch-esque tartan tie at Target for $4.99, and found many others at local thrift stores (where they appear to be heading if they don't sell on clearance) for $1.00 a piece. At that price, probably worth it.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

I was checking out the website for Peter Millar (one of my favorites lines) and came across a 70% off sale on Spring 08' merchandise. Not much was in my size except for these 2 pairs of swim trunks. Normally $97.50 a piece and I got two with free shipping for $58.50. Nice inseam, full cut, great colors.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

srivats said:


> Big & Heavy


Oh boy, another Trad Forum acronym of which I was unaware. I won't be wearing those for several months anyway, since loafer season is nearly here (in Canada, i.e. no snow). The big & heavy heavies spend summer in the closet!


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I made two purchases this month, both at the BB Warehouse sale. 

Black Fleece OCBD, tan uni stripe
This is my 3rd Black Fleece shirt, and I'm liking them more and more. 

Brown Glen Plaid Southwick sport coat, with a lavender deco. It's quite nice if I may say so. I'll be sure to post a picture once alterations are complete.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

I grabbed my dad today and we took a spin over to Niagara Falls NY to check out the "fashion outlet" malls. According to my dad, that town was always a rough lunch-pail sort of place, but it's even worse now that 20 years of economic decline have gutted the place. Anyway, I went into the Bass Outlet store and tried on a dozen variations of length, width, and style in Weejuns but came away with my usual impression these shoes: a short, narrow toe box. The prices were all 40% off, which was appealing, but no fit no buy. I also checked out the J&M factory store and was seriously impressed by the Ski-Moc penny loafers, which others have recommended in this forum. I couldn't get a good fit, which was disappointing since the quality/price ration was very favourable. I also fell sorta in love with the girl working the store, since she had that sturdy, corn-fed American-girl thing going on (with freckles!) which is catnip to me...

So what did I buy? Nothing.

My dad on the other hand bought some underwear at the Hanes store, which allowed the Canada Customs guy to make the inevitable joke: "So you guys drove all the way over there just to buy underwear?" Ho ho, officer, very funny. At least he didn't make us pay duty & taxes on $9 of goods.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

After jettisoning some shoes that were just too big I restocked on the cheap, with would seem to be the last pair of cheap new Footjoys; an AE bit loafer; a Church's penny loafer; an AE bal wingtip. Also found these pocket squares and cravat at the thrift shop for three bucks.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Original Calvin Curtis Cravateur braces










LL Bean Norwegian sweater


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I remember as this month started that I said I wasn't going to be buying anything...

At the Mark Shale going-out-of-business sale, I picked up a Robert Talbot tie and cummerbund set in grosgrain to match my blue paisley velvet smoking jacket.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Based on CrownShip's excellent longwing post here, I have placed my order for a pair of shell Macneil (factory seconds) from the Allen Edmonds Shoe Bank today!


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

BB blue/green tattersall OCBD. 3 JAB ties.

Danny


----------



## randomdude (Jun 4, 2007)

After much whining I was able to get a free shipping code from Orvis and bought . I don't need it, but I have one Smart Turnout watchband and it's my favorite. I'm hoping this will spur me to wear a watch more often.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

Just snagged some of these from ebay for $70. Sebago Bristol II.


----------



## Mannix (Nov 24, 2008)

Went shopping at Mall of America yesterday and picked up this stuff for $200.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

The white DB jacket looks interesting. What is it?


Edit: just took a closer look and saw the Polo label. Answered my own question.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

This could be my favorite thrift store find yet. Brown flannel 3/2 sack from the Princeton University Store. It has a navy pinstripe running through it. The red lining is gorgeous. This suit was in immaculate condition for its age. I'm now hoping the weather doesn't get too warm too quickly so I can get some wear out of it.


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

I got a lot of old BB shirts (with an older style tag), all my size.
Some cool patterns and colors.
The odd thing is that despite all being trad fit and red tagged, the fit is surprisingly slim (i.e. some slimmer than a recent J.Crew slim fit shirt I have), including one great 346 shirt that has the highest arm holes I've ever seen.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

CMDC said:


> This could be my favorite thrift store find yet. Brown flannel 3/2 sack from the Princeton University Store. It has a navy pinstripe running through it. The red lining is gorgeous. This suit was in immaculate condition for its age. I'm now hoping the weather doesn't get too warm too quickly so I can get some wear out of it.


Great looking coat, with a great label. I grabbed a harris tweed for the U store from a thrift sale a few years back and have been very happy with it.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

I put part of my tax return to good use this past weekend - grabbed a pair of these Black Fleece saddle shoes.


----------



## scl10 (Jan 21, 2009)

*Brooks Brothers...*

.. has been having some great discounts this Spring thus far.

I used this weekend to buy 3 dress shirts for $199 (not great, but not terrible).

More notably though, I got two pairs of regent fit dress pants for $199. Thats less that $100/per, and therefore is better prices than JAB I believe.


----------



## PeterSawatzky (Feb 20, 2009)

My first grosgrain watch strap. Brooks BB#1 stripe.
Bean Norwegian sweater, thrifted.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> After jettisoning some shoes that were just too big I restocked on the cheap, with would seem to be the last pair of cheap new Footjoys; an AE bit loafer; a Church's penny loafer; an AE bal wingtip. Also found these pocket squares and cravat at the thrift shop for three bucks.


Interesting to see the Church's - make sure you post pics of them in action.

Did the Dexter bit loafers ever work out?


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am quite happy to find a pair of old dark brown AE PAs at the Shoe bank for $179. They are firsts, but apparently the color was discontinued so hooray for me. These are my first real pair of proper shoes, and I am loving them so far. I also won a pair of AE loafers on ebay that I should have soon, so hopefully they will live up to my expectations!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Interesting to see the Church's - make sure you post pics of them in action.
> 
> Did the Dexter bit loafers ever work out?


I like the Dexters and bought a pair of AE bits to go with them. My loafer cup runneth way the hell over.

The Church's are very comfy but they do need sole work. I might entrust them to a local guy who has gotten good reviews


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> Doctor Damage said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting to see the Church's - make sure you post pics of them in action.
> ...


Best to get the best job possible done on the Church's. Not that you paid $800 for them, but they're high quality shoes. I'm glad the Dexters worked out and I'm looking forward to finding out if you really are a bit loafer sort of person...


----------

